# Stangfreak's Muscle Garage



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Hello Guys,
I haven't been active much over the past few years with our beloved hobby. Them nasty ole' cancer treatments, surgeries, and exams take up much of your time, not to mention your motivation, energy, and enthusiasm. I did find time here and there to construct a much larger 1/24th scale Muscle Garage diorama for displaying and photographing my 1/24th diecast and plastic model builds. It may take me a bit of time to learn to navigate my way around here. Allot has changed. Here's a few pics of what I have going on now...*




*We do keep an extremely clean garage...*









*A pic of the gang...*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice to see you back and the gang too! 🤙


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*WOW, so awesome to see you here still my long lost friend... This is great!!*


----------

